# 400 A Residential



## Outacontrol (May 2, 2020)

I know there is a post very similar to this, but I wanted to start my own thread instead of hijacking. I have a piece of property I am building on. I installed a 400A Service/Meter base. Siemens MC0816B1400SC. (I can't post a link yet) Everything is golden with the Service. I want to feed a house with a 200A sub, a shop with a 200A sub, and a small "work shop" with a 60A sub all from the service panel. Doable?

What R U guys/gals using for feeder cables and conduit?


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Get a meter/main that has a feed through panel on the one breaker as well. It should be what you are looking for. Check out Midwest.
For underground feeders PVC conduit and XHHW Aluminum.

ETA I went back and reread the OP and realized you already have the meter/main. That is exactly what you need. Put a 60A on the load center for your small load.
Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I hope you put in a uffer ground before they poured the foundations......


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

The metermain was a good idea, we use those all the time.

For the feeder cable and conduit, we use mobile home feeder and pvc. Pretty much the same as Forge mentioned but it's all color coded and put together on one reel.

https://www.platt.com/platt-electri...le/4A22A14MOBILHMFDR/product.aspx?zpid=280732

https://rexel-cdn.com/Products/Multiple/4A22A14MOBILHMFDR.pdf?i=8614E625-F3FA-496F-A39F-6F2D09942570


----------



## Outacontrol (May 2, 2020)

macmikeman said:


> I hope you put in a uffer ground before they poured the foundations......


House hasn't been started yet. Shop is in but it's a pole building. I'll have to check to see if WA requires ufer grounds. Thanks


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Outacontrol said:


> House hasn't been started yet. Shop is in but it's a pole building. I'll have to check to see if WA requires ufer grounds. Thanks


Even if they don't (I'm sure they do), put one in there, they are the best grounding electrode next to a good copper water line system. It's super easy compared to rods.


----------



## Outacontrol (May 2, 2020)

Cow said:


> The metermain was a good idea, we use those all the time.
> 
> For the feeder cable and conduit, we use mobile home feeder and pvc. Pretty much the same as Forge mentioned but it's all color coded and put together on one reel.


I can't even quote your links. lol I'm a newbie.

I noticed the cables you suggested can be used as direct burial, why use PVC with them? I've heard we have "gopher" problems here, so that might be a good reason. Are you using sweeps in your PVC or just regular 90's? SCH 40 or 80? TIA


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Cow said:


> The metermain was a good idea, we use those all the time.
> 
> For the feeder cable and conduit, we use mobile home feeder and pvc. Pretty much the same as Forge mentioned but it's all color coded and put together on one reel.
> 
> ...


I like using mobile home cable too. But the last time I used a meter/main like this it was all on the same building so I needed 250MCM which doesn't seem to be readily available as mobile home cable.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Outacontrol said:


> I can't even quote your links. lol I'm a newbie.
> 
> I noticed the cables you suggested can be used as direct burial, why use PVC with them? I've heard we have "gopher" problems here, so that might be a good reason. Are you using sweeps in your PVC or just regular 90's? SCH 40 or 80? TIA


We use pvc because it's cheap, and direct burial only leads to problems down the road. We use regular 90's unless it's over 150-200' then we'll think about using 24-36" radius sweeps. 4/0 mobile home feeder fits a lot better in 2.5" too, rather than 2".



Forge Boyz said:


> I like using mobile home cable too. But the last time I used a meter/main like this it was all on the same building so I needed 250MCM which doesn't seem to be readily available as mobile home cable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


If you need the full bore 200 amp capacity, 250 AL makes sense. If your calculated load is under 180 amps(the ampacity of 4/0 AL) you are allowed to use the round up rule and hook 4/0 to a 200 amp breaker, rather than a 175. But, you have to be prepared to show the inspector a load calc if he asks. I have not been asked yet(for residential).


----------



## Outacontrol (May 2, 2020)

Cow said:


> We use pvc because it's cheap, and direct burial only leads to problems down the road. We use regular 90's unless it's over 150-200' then we'll think about using 24-36" radius sweeps. 4/0 mobile home feeder fits a lot better in 2.5" too, rather than 2".


You can put 4/0 4/0 2/0 4 in a 2"? I don't think I'll try that. lol


----------



## Outacontrol (May 2, 2020)

Outacontrol said:


> You can put 4/0 4/0 2/0 4 in a 2"? I don't think I'll try that. lol


I was looking at the fill table for RHW-2. It must be pretty fat.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Outacontrol said:


> You can put 4/0 4/0 2/0 4 in a 2"? I don't think I'll try that. lol


Just don't unless its a very short, straight run. Its no fun

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outacontrol (May 2, 2020)

I have been doing my research, but I can't come to a conclusion on wire size for the 60amp sub in my "workshop". I've read that it's <100a so you can't downsize the grounded conductor and must use the 60 C column for wire ampacity, but I can't verify it in the code. I just go round and round. I only have a 3/4 sch 40 PVC conduit to the shed, so it's limiting. Code says I can squeeze 4 #6 THWN's in it though.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

Pull 2 #6's for the hots, #8 for the nuetral, and a #10 for the ground and you should be fine. I wouldn't want to try 4 #6's in a 3/4.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd increase the size of the pipe to the shed one or two sizes if you have the option. PVC is cheap, time is not. Bigger is always better.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

nrp3 said:


> I'd increase the size of the pipe to the shed one or two sizes if you have the option. PVC is cheap, time is not. Bigger is always better.


Sounds like its already been backfilled, otherwise, this is the best option.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## Outacontrol (May 2, 2020)

The 3/4" has been in and covered for a year. I wasn't planning to put a shed out there, plans changed as always. Let that be a lesson to myself and anyone thinking of planning out their electrical. The wife started to get "creative". lol


----------

